

Does Twitter have a secret weapon for silencing trolls? - rograndom
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/12/7188549/does-twitter-have-a-secret-weapon-for-silencing-trolls

======
paulhauggis
"gendered harassment"

I'm curious to see if the "anti-harassment" techniques enabled at twitter are
motivated by politics or views of the employees at Twitter.

I feel like if it's anti-religious, anti-republican, or anti-men, it will not
be considered harassment, just an opposing view. However, if it's anti-gay,
anti-women, or anti-liberal, it will definitely be considered harassment,
which is consistent with hypocritical social media and the majority of
communities online.

The ex-Mozilla CEO was bullied, harassed, threatened, and was forced to quit,
but many people even here on HN don't seem to think this is the case. It's
stories like this that make me want to use my social and technical expertise
to start Internet mobs against people with opposing viewpoints. I think some
people just need a little taste of their own medicine. It's the only justice
in the world that we live in, because starting an Internet mob and getting
someone fired has virtually no consequence.

It's sad that opposing viewpoints are now considered "harassment" and silenced
or the person's character is assassinated by "hastag warriors".

